# Phylaxis society



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 20, 2011)

THE PHYLAXIS SOCIETY is an international organization of Prince Hall Freemasons dedicated to studying the life of Prince Hall and researching the history of Prince Hall Freemasonry. The Phylaxis Society was designed to create a bond of union for Masonic writers and to educate Universal Freemasonry about Prince Hall Freemasonry. The Society has become the leader in its field: encouraging Prince Hall Masonic Study and stimulating the writing of accurate and interesting articles for our own publication. In this manner it fosters the close, human relationship that is the ideal of Freemasonry. The Society in no way interferes with the legislative and ritualistic affairs of any Masonic body.

The word PHYLAXIS is pronounced fil-lak-sis. Phyl is Greek for tribe, clan, race, and is akin to the Greek word 'phyein' which means to bring forth - more to be. PHYLAXIS means to guard and preserve. Symbolically we interpret it as to bring forth more light in Masonry, and to guard the Prince Hall Fraternity against its enemies using the truth to preserve our Masonic heritage.

For more information go here:
http://www.thephylaxis.org/phylaxis/index.php


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 20, 2011)

Always wondered what that was and never had time to look it up.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 21, 2011)

The MPS next to Phylaxis Society in my sig means that i am a member of the society in case any were wondering.


----------



## Ceasare (Apr 2, 2011)

When does the fiscal year start for dues?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ceasare said:


> When does the fiscal year start for dues?


 
The dues are not based on the fiscal year. For example, if you pay your dues in April 2011 they won't be due again until April 2012. So you can say the dues are based on when you join the society. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Ceasare (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm joining next month!


----------

